# The dark side



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My first time with a 10'' box .It took me 30 min to block all ceiling seams.
[small ranch] I don't have a box filler yet [ just ordered one ] used the c/p tube to fill the box..I filled the box ,run a long sidewall seamwas like ,,ok that was a fluke ... It was good ..no ripples,no trash,knife checked it,,
looked good. Then I ran all the ceiling seams OFF THE FLOOR!!! A first for me..This box works great PA rocker.. My biggest surprise . I didn't drop any mud..none..I thought these things were supposed to be messy.. filling with the c/p tube was a little messy ,,but I wiped that on me .. The short seams were a little tricky [up to windows @ doors] but this was my first time..

I think my mud may be a little heavy :blink:
I added 48 ounces of water to a bucket of black top..3 coffee cups.

I may never block my seams by hand again. I F/N LOVE IT! 
Don't see how a new one could work any better I found out real quick what the brake is for ..I'm speechless ...Thanks PA/CAPT./MUDSLINGER


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome to the darkside. Looks good:thumbsup:. Thats a good running box and I have run thousands of sheets with it. A new box won't coat any better. Short seams along door openings stay on the brake. Congrats Moore on trying something different.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

looks good. It only gets easier and faster.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

well got to give U a little safety tip don't leave your box leaning like that, takes one disco dancer to come and knock it down, make sure it is stable, I knocked mine over a few times, now I make her stable and out of the way no matter if I have to walk down a whole hallway and leave it in a different suite...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> looks good. It only gets easier and faster.




"Faster than a Mare and stronger than an Ox.":whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good Moore - it will make your world a whole lot easier.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good Moore, thanks it gives me hope for when I get a box! I'm jealous :thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Looks good Moore, thanks it gives me hope for when I get a box! I'm jealous :thumbsup:


 Do you ever get over to Miller's building supply in goshen? they have used boxes priced fair.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

wait until Moore tries a bazooka!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

*darkside*


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> Do you ever get over to Miller's building supply in goshen? they have used boxes priced fair.


Yes I do quite a bit actually, my problem with buying used tools is I dont know what to look for as far as their condition.
Lamar has been helping me with pricing on new stuff, but we have not discussed used.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Way to go Moore, and welcome to the darkside









You can still do your header joints by hand if you want, we do when it's 8 ft high. Some times it's more of a mood thing though. But doing them for now will be good practice for you.

And for the cp tube, see if you can find a scrap piece of copper tube (or something) to fit over the ball on the cp tube. Whack the one end (filler end) flat so it fits into your box. Temporary solution till you get your pump operational. But the pump is better b/c it's got a screen on it to filter out dirt/junk from your mud .

So are you happy you found DWT now:thumbup:, If you like the boxes now, just think what a bazooka will do for you. The boxes are the one toy I don't really care to run:yes:

Happy taping:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Now you will get the disease the rest of us have.....trying to earn enough to buy more tools and having to justify the cost to the Mrs, it can be worth the divorce .....For there are no woman on the dark side :yes:.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Looks good Moore... alot better than the 1rst time I ran a box. The butts are where you need to master the brake. Practice makes perfect.:thumbsup: Keep postin pics


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Geez moore....now I have to sit over here in the hand-taping corner all by myself? :laughing:

Nice work mister....go make some money! 

I keep saying I'm going to buy a set, but then I see *insert carpentry awesomeness here* and I buy that instead. Yeah, I know, it's stupid, but I made this... (Not trying to hijack)


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great Moore! Glad to see you're joining the dark side! 
I have constructive criticism, it looks like you might want to run the box a little tighter because it seems to be leaving a lot of mud. 

FYI, if the box is dropping any mud at all, it's too damn thin.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good to hear and and nice to see moore, Now your starting to understand why we love the tools, I still get a buzz running ceilings off the floor, I always think how f ing stupied i was hopping up and down ladders and planks and swinging a trowel, You dont need a zooka yet, Get a homax banjo and speed up taping as well. You could stay with hotmud or try some airdry.

The first time i ran a box it was to thick, So i thinned it, Went to do a ceiling seam, Pushed the box up, and got a wet cold sloppy hat, Didnt taste to good either.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Pushed the box up, and got a wet cold sloppy hat, Didnt taste to good either.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

That great Moore. I reckon the reason you found it easy is that you are a trowel master. Using a box is easy if you can drive a trowel.:thumbup: Mastering the brake is just a mater of timing and practice.
Well done and welcome to the dark side.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Geez moore....now I have to sit over here in the hand-taping corner all by myself? :laughing:
> 
> Nice work mister....go make some money!
> 
> I keep saying I'm going to buy a set, but then I see *insert carpentry awesomeness here* and I buy that instead. Yeah, I know, it's stupid, but I made this... (Not trying to hijack)


SLIM...that's a damn nice table... Did you use your laser to keep It from racking:laughing:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> SLIM...that's a damn nice table... Did you use your laser to keep It from racking:laughing:


No, I used some string, some coconut shells, a piece of old gum and a bobby pin. (saw it on McGuyver)

(and thank you)


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice one Moore!:thumbup: You seem well keen to improve your tool collection. Move over Cazna theres a new Tool Whore in town


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

that's kool Moore Emperor Cazna will be Pleased


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

thank god i live in California, weve been using these tools since the 1950s. we also tape the angles before we top the joints. tape, top, skim. texture. we dont texture before we top either.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> thank god i live in California, weve been using these tools since the 1950s. we also tape the angles before we top the joints. tape, top, skim. texture. we dont texture before we top either.


....


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Trader: :
How was clean up,I bet twice as long as normal. :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> thank god i live in California, weve been using these tools since the 1950s. we also tape the angles before we top the joints. tape, top, skim. texture. we dont texture before we top either.



No kidding, when I started we taped by hand and boxed the place,, I bought a ski boat and some nice cars, stereo and all the toys, should of just bought the Zook:donatello: right away


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Trader: :
> How was clean up,I bet twice as long as normal. :whistling2:


Placed the box and pump in a bucket of water ..Then had a fine time at home cleaning my toys....15 min. tops.... I did have a bit of trouble getting use to the side wall seams ,,,but the ceiling seams FTD was a breeze man...NO STILTS.. I checked them after with a 12'' all slightly hollow just the way I want my block coat. And that was the FIRST time I used one ..no ripples a tall ,,no trash... I will skim with 12'' by hand as always ...Trusses 24 o/c ..so.....

My next step,,A 4'' angle head for captains angle box.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Captain Drywall said:


> thank god i live in California, weve been using these tools since the 1950s. we also tape the angles before we top the joints. tape, top, skim. texture. we dont texture before we top either.


 I also tape angles before the block coat capt. D..but I was itching to use this box ...Sometime change is good..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> My next step,,A 4'' angle head for captains angle box.


You may find that a bit tricky moore, The 4 inch head needs more mud, hence the mudrunner or even a CP tube, The anglebox tends to like the 3.5 heads and smaller. Trying a 4 on an anglebox may need more pushing and more passes, That can get messy.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

cazna said:


> You may find that a bit tricky moore, The 4 inch head needs more mud, hence the mudrunner or even a CP tube, The anglebox tends to like the 3.5 heads and smaller. Trying a 4 on an anglebox may need more pushing and more passes, That can get messy.


Caznas right tried my hardest to run that .4" on a box some great passes some horrible couldn take it anymore and returned it for a 3.5 blue line from walltools


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Caznas right tried my hardest to run that .4" on a box some great passes some horrible couldn take it anymore and returned it for a 3.5 blue line from walltools


 
I had a feeling that was your trouble SR, They need a mudrunner or the mud flow required wont happen. Its quite surprising how much more mud is needed going from and 3.5 to a 4. I see tapepro have a 90mm anglehead, Thats a 4 inch ish, This may run less mud than a tapeworm and give a tighter coat?? Not sure, It looks like it has a standard blade set up, the tapeworm has thick blades.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> You may find that a bit tricky moore, The 4 inch head needs more mud, hence the mudrunner or even a CP tube, The anglebox tends to like the 3.5 heads and smaller. Trying a 4 on an anglebox may need more pushing and more passes, That can get messy.


I tend to do two medium passes with the anglebox and 3.5" for the finish coat instead of one hard gut busting pass. 
I wonder if adjusting the blades on your 4" head would make it better to run on the box. There's a question for any of you guy's that adjust your own angleheads..... How much rock do you have on your skids? the Columbia vid says they are factory set at .015" but you can set it at .010" or .020" depending on how much mud you want on.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I also tape angles before the block coat capt. D..but I was itching to use this box ...Sometime change is good..



For 5 cents Moore your on a roll.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> You may find that a bit tricky moore, The 4 inch head needs more mud, hence the mudrunner or even a CP tube, The anglebox tends to like the 3.5 heads and smaller. Trying a 4 on an anglebox may need more pushing and more passes, That can get messy.


Well if you thin your mud down you have to brush the anglehead down more times I think is what you are trying to say Emperor:jester: Cazna?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

I would look into smaller head also. That 4" head will discourage you I would think. Angles are tuff enuff let alone a 4" head :blink:. If you prefilled the recesses it might not be as tuff. Good luck


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> I would look into smaller head also. That 4" head will discourage you I would think. Angles are tuff enuff let alone a 4" head :blink:. If you prefilled the recesses it might not be as tuff. Good luck


Great advice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> My first time with a 10'' box .It took me 30 min to block all ceiling seams.
> 
> I may never block my seams by hand again. I F/N LOVE IT!
> Don't see how a new one could work any better I found out real quick what the brake is for ..I'm speechless ...Thanks PA/CAPT./MUDSLINGER


Fantastic moore ! I've got a smile on my face tooknowing your probably a lot happier right now. And don't get delirious ! Hand work will always play a factor one way or another.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Trader: :
> How was clean up,I bet twice as long as normal. :whistling2:


Would you like someone to send you tools too:whistling2:

There's those that don't clean their tools everyday, and those that do, I fall into the don't category http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/tapers-how-do-you-clean-your-tools-1055/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ya mean like this?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> ya mean like this?


 Kool Moore,,,, now thats using your head,,,,,HeeHee

Glad your had fun with your boxing,,, and it looks GREAT!!!!! Welcome to the darkside bro.

As for the process,,,(you know I'm differant). I like to tape and bed my butts and flats BEFORE I even tape the corners. That way, the tape is FLAT across the "flats" ,,,,,, think about it!!!!

Once you start using tools on the corners,,,, it takes the hardest thing you knew and transforms it into merely the same thing as spotting screws,,,,,,,,just another nusiance.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Kool Moore,,,, now thats using your head,,,,,HeeHee
> 
> Glad your had fun with your boxing,,, and it looks GREAT!!!!! Welcome to the darkside bro.
> 
> ...


LOL,,,,,I get It!!! Thank you bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> As for the process,,,(you know I'm differant). I like to tape and bed my butts and flats BEFORE I even tape the corners. That way, the tape is FLAT across the "flats" ,,,,,, think about it!!!!


Agreed capt. Been doing just that for years.:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dern I MUST be drunk tonight,,,,, I got two guys agreeing with me in a row !!!!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Moore thought ya might want to know how I beat the clean the box game,

1. I submerse box in 5 Gal Pail full of water and giver a few squeezes,

2. throw the boxes in a clean 5 gal pail with a lid, few pop bottles inside to separate me boxes from bang'n round

3. when I wash my Truck (Lorrie) at the car wash once a week I blow the boxes to.

4. I let it dry out till next use, or she gets barnaclesirate: on her


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

cleaning tools- what a bother I'll let mine go for a week or so usually inside an empty mud box liner in an empty box. If they get a little crusty, doesn't matter. Won't splash around, won't be a blight on your front porch, When I'm good and ready I take them all in the shower with me. That;'s right, I shower with my tools. Warm water will clean it all but the tube. For that I usually just blow it out on some part of the farm ya won't see. Dont use oil based lube on them silicone for rubber- I usually leave them dry as I use them ofter. Look at any of em right now you won't find a speck of dried mud up in there. Hasn't always been that way...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

In a bar .no politics ,,no religion ..Right??:blink:,,,, I block in my seams with a 10'' .....hint....hint.....DWT.......:blink:


----------



## muttbucket (Jul 10, 2011)

hahah
get a 72 inch handle
you'll be screaming with vengeance when you do an entire 12 footer from the floor


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> In a bar .no politics ,,no religion ..Right??:blink:,,,, I block in my seams with a 10'' .....hint....hint.....DWT.......:blink:


Ain't ya glad this ain't a bar or a church????????

If your bedding with a 10,,, you MUST be following a handfinisher,,,,, LOL


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

muttbucket said:


> hahah
> get a 72 inch handle
> you'll be screaming with vengeance when you do an entire 12 footer from the floor


 
Yea, you'll be like "Who's your daddy now, [email protected]!".


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern I MUST be drunk tonight,,,,, I got two guys agreeing with me in a row !!!!!


Now your really drunk, I do the same, so now you got 3 agreeing, so your next drink should be a triple

:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Now your really drunk, I do the same, so now you got 3 agreeing, so your next drink should be a triple
> 
> :thumbup:


 No doubt,, if this keeps up I'll have to break into the wine tonight,,,,,,

However,,,, we ARE getting off thread here,,,,,,

Moore did a MUCH better job on his first try than I did,,,,,,

Why did I have to learn EVERYTHING the hard way????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> No doubt,, if this keeps up I'll have to break into the wine tonight,,,,,,
> 
> However,,,, we ARE getting off thread here,,,,,,
> 
> ...


I just showed ya the long seams!!:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> ya mean like this?


 Nice pump. Thats what I use. You need some matching Blueline boxes....do you have Blueline box?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Nice pump. Thats what I use. You need some matching Blueline boxes....do you have Blueline box?


No Chris...A Tape Master .


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> As for the process,,,(you know I'm differant). I like to tape and bed my butts and flats BEFORE I even tape the corners. That way, the tape is FLAT across the "flats" ,,,,,, think about it!!!!.:yes:


 I do that too! after I 10" box and 2nd coat the beads, then I do angles:thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> No Chris...A Tape Master .


 Didnt you say tapetech? Looks like you changed it,looks just like my Blueline:blink:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Didnt you say tapetech? Looks like you changed it,looks just like my Blueline:blink:


The pump Is a Blue line...The box I got from PA. Is a Tape Master. I Thought the box was A TT . PA set me straight there... I,m new at this machine thing so forgive the mistakes..I am doing a lot of home work on the boxes . I should have known the difference ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The flusher head .... Not so easy... There's a learning curve here ...I think the curve's in my angle ....:lol:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that (a little bit of sanding will fix the edges)for a first go with a flusher, better than me. I tried the flushers couldnt get it happening. Went to the angle heads now I am in love.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> In a bar .no politics ,,no religion ..Right??:blink:,,,, .....hint....hint.....DWT.......:blink:


Remember how peaceful the site was when we could post pics of girls in bikinis:whistling2:

Moore for Mod:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Remember how peaceful the site was when we could post pics of girls in bikinis:whistling2:
> 
> Moore for Mod:thumbup:


LMAO:lol:


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Remember how peaceful the site was when we could post pics of girls in bikinis:whistling2:
> 
> Moore for Mod:thumbup:




Times ten!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> The flusher head .... Not so easy... There's a learning curve here ...I think the curve's in my angle ....:lol:


Try thicker mud and more pressure on the flusher, or bend the springs to tighen her up a bit..... Are you using angleheads or tinheads? (can-ams).


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Try thicker mud and more pressure on the flusher, or bend the springs to tighen her up a bit..... Are you using angleheads or tinheads? (can-ams).


I never got the hang of, or i was too fussy for the flusher, It left the mud to thick and to rounded corner, Or i did :blink:, Anyway, flushers need shoved into the corner to work, Angle heads dont, They are a light touch, Moore, I reckon if you seen mine and gazs mudrunner with the 4 inch tapeworm in action you would be more stunned than when you first ran the box. No edge ridges and a sharp corner with little sanding needed. 

2buck has some mod he does to his flusher to make it run tighter but i think thats his little mudstar secret, PM him and ask nicely and he might tell you, I do know that he like those 3m corner sanding blocks to cut the corner, The pink foam ones, I use them as well, Great corner block all though its not needed much for the tapeworm, But you can sand them with less swapping sides than a regular block, Think about that one :yes:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

First time I ran a box I had a bad habit of letting the box swing down and hit the handle when I was maneuvering it, which wouldn't have been so bad , but when a fully loaded 12 inch Fat Boy swings down and finds a finger in the way . yarweeeeee! inch:

Good luck with those boxes, watch the fingers


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

I feel your pain! We've ALL done it:furious:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Stopper said:


> First time I ran a box I had a bad habit of letting the box swing down and hit the handle when I was maneuvering it, which wouldn't have been so bad , but when a fully loaded 12 inch Fat Boy swings down and finds a finger in the way . yarweeeeee! inch:
> 
> Good luck with those boxes, watch the fingers


couldna said it any better:blink:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I never got the hang of, or i was too fussy for the flusher, It left the mud to thick and to rounded corner, Or i did Anyway, flushers need shoved into the corner to work, Angle heads dont, They are a light touch, Moore, I reckon if you seen mine and gazs mudrunner with the 4 inch tapeworm in action you would be more stunned than when you first ran the box. No edge ridges and a sharp corner with little sanding needed.
> 
> 2buck has some mod he does to his flusher to make it run tighter but i think thats his little mudstar secret, PM him and ask nicely and he might tell you, I do know that he like those 3m corner sanding blocks to cut the corner, The pink foam ones, I use them as well, Great corner block all though its not needed much for the tapeworm, But you can sand them with less swapping sides than a regular block, Think about that one


I will gladly share my secret of the angles with Moore, our future Mod, But it's too much typing and I can't feel my arms from all these painted ceilings we have been sanding









But here's a trick for you Cazna, Most jobs we do, 90% of the time the ceilings get Knock down. So we only had to use that angle sander on up rights. But with all these painted ceilings we have been getting, and with 2bjr breaking his and my pair of stilts. I had to figure out some type of handle to attach to the sponge... So..... I had a Red Green moment

I duct taped a 3 1/2 inch spike onto a end of a sanding pole. Left it sticking out about a 1 1/2" (4 cm) . Then stabbed it into the backside of the sander, the same spot where a pole would attach. Works like a CHARM. Runs exactly like a pole sander now. You can run up rights and horizontals now, and it stays on fairly well too. Now I half to make a pretty one,, or steal a tent pole from a unsuspecting camper:whistling2:

Here's a pic for those that don't know the sanding head, it's not my work in this pic, I think it's Mudstars:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice work mudstar , Sounds like a good idea, ALL of our ceilings are painted, No knockdown or textures here.

I get those same corner blocks but not that big, They are half that size.

Have you seen those corner sanders with a pole, Speare i think they are, The capt uses em, I actually dont have one, For now anyway :whistling2:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I've never seen those pink Sanding blocks... I pretty much only use a 3m one that has a 45degree bevel on one side and 90 degree/rectangular the other, just for cutting in what my sanding machine doesn't get.. not so great when you've been doing alot of sanding and you wear the skin off your finger tips though... and try to pick up a hot cup of tea lol

Might have to go look for one tomorrow.

This forums awesome!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Trim-tex makes a good sponge. Not as aggressive as the 3m's I have used.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> Trim-tex makes a good sponge. Not as aggressive as the 3m's I have used.



only ones i use anymore....i'll go 30mi out of the way to get trim tex sponges over any others..i usually buy them by the case though and head to supply house when i break down to last 2 or 3...lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Nice work mudstar , Sounds like a good idea, ALL of our ceilings are painted, No knockdown or textures here.
> 
> I get those same corner blocks but not that big, They are half that size.
> 
> Have you seen those corner sanders with a pole, Speare i think they are, The capt uses em, I actually dont have one, For now anyway :whistling2:


 yes it is made by speer,,, you can find it in all-walls cat,,,, If I had enough sense to post this stuff,,, i would,,,,, but i don't


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

how's that 2 buck


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I give it 2 hours
How do you find time to come over here with your 24.50 subscription to that site bazookajoe?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> I give it 2 hours
> How do you find time to come over here with your 24.50 subscription to that site bazookajoe?



I googled it,


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Ban Joe, Ban Joe, Ban JOE!
How dare you post inappropriate photos on here...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm telling silver......:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I'm telling silver......:whistling2:


 He's too old to care,,,,LOL


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> how's that 2 buck


here Joe, going to save you from getting band

Since Nathan is from Texas, heres some Texas long horn sheep

Seems animal sodomy is perfectly ok on this site:whistling2: but sexy women bad:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I will gladly share my secret of the angles with Moore, our future Mod, But it's too much typing and I can't feel my arms from all these painted ceilings we have been sanding
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Felony

do not try this at home, I repeat do not try this at home


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Checkers said:


> Ban Joe, Ban Joe, Ban JOE!
> How dare you post inappropriate photos on here...



You been In Montana wayyyyyyyyyy to long


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Remember how peaceful the site was when we could post pics of girls in bikinis:whistling2:
> 
> Moore for Mod:thumbup:


I Enjoy posting pics of my work ...Mods aren't allowed to do that ..or are they ??:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> how's that 2 buck


Good try Joe...LOL!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> how's that 2 buck


I found the link for you joe, if you want to try posting it again:whistling2::whistling2:


http://www.dcswimwear.com/coral_reef_gstring.htm


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Here's a pic for those that don't know the sanding head, it's not my work in this pic, I think it's Mudstars:whistling2:


OMG You not using one of this to sand out you angles are you ?
Don't you use Columbia tools..............like me?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

moore said:


> The flusher head .... Not so easy... There's a learning curve here ...I think the curve's in my angle ....:lol:












I'd like to tell you a secret about whats wrong here but you will have to repost in tricks of the trade thread before I go into details but I already think there was a lesson on how you could take care of this problem by someone else............:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I found the link for you joe, if you want to try posting it again:whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> 
> http://www.dcswimwear.com/coral_reef_gstring.htm


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

I found the link for you joe, if you want to try posting it again:whistling2::whistling2:


http://www.dcswimwear.com/coral_reef_gstring.htm 
__________________
NICE:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You all know this wont work ...Right?:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

**



moore said:


> Good try Joe...LOL!!!!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

*what am I doing wrong?*

today I ran angles , taped with homax , rolled with corner roller (thanks pa rocker), glazed with 2" angle head (thanks capt sheetrock) 
some of them came out perfect , and some of them the head had a lot of drag .
I am so confused . I normally don't post pics of my work but I think I Ineed help lol 
so go ahead guys , let me have it , who's first 2buck,capt?lol


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

gotmud said:


> today I ran angles , taped with homax , rolled with corner roller (thanks pa rocker), glazed with 2" angle head (thanks capt sheetrock)
> some of them came out perfect , and some of them the head had a lot of drag .
> I am so confused . I normally don't post pics of my work but I think I Ineed help lol
> so go ahead guys , let me have it , who's first 2buck,capt?lol


Doesn't look too bad ! Sometimes you'll get dragging if your mud is too thick or too gummy. Third pic looks like it might be lacking mud or you flushed it too many times and pulled some mud back out. Over-rolling can cause the mud to become gummy also.

Only thing that bugs me is the stand up tape being short of the corner. I like to make sure that all tapes are cut perfect into the 3 ways.

You're on the right track though !:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> The flusher head .... Not so easy... There's a learning curve here ...I think the curve's in my angle ....:lol:


Thin out your mud just a little bit more moore so you don't have such heavy edges and you won't have to push on the handle as much either. The more you reef on the handle the more curved your angle will be. The less you have to push on the flusher the better I find. Because when you flush you push the tape and the drywall a bit. After flushing, the tape and board settle back and this is when the tape gets a little curve to it.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

mudslingr said:


> Doesn't look too bad ! Sometimes you'll get dragging if your mud is too thick or too gummy. Third pic looks like it might be lacking mud or you flushed it too many times and pulled some mud back out. Over-rolling can cause the mud to become gummy also.
> 
> Only thing that bugs me is the stand up tape being short of the corner. I like to make sure that all tapes are cut perfect into the 3 ways.
> 
> You're on the right track though !:thumbsup:


Thanks mudslinger I am sure I was guilty of over rolling the tapes, I didn't know and I wanted to make sure the tapes were set good. I know I gotta work on the short tapes too,, gotta find a better system for cutting the tape off, that is my only complaint with the homax it doesn't have a cutter like other banjos do.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Moore, I understand your fight w/ the angle head. I find that they require a certain touch, to much pressure, and you take all the mud off, to little and you don't cover the tape, but get it juuuuuuust right, and it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Moore, I understand your fight w/ the angle head. I find that they require a certain touch, to much pressure, and you take all the mud off, to little and you don't cover the tape, but get it juuuuuuust right, and it's a thing of beauty.


I'm working on It.. Shouldn't you get some sleep so not to drool on PA's passenger side window in the morning ??:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gotmud said:


> today I ran angles , taped with homax , rolled with corner roller (thanks pa rocker), glazed with 2" angle head (thanks capt sheetrock)
> some of them came out perfect , and some of them the head had a lot of drag .
> I am so confused . I normally don't post pics of my work but I think I Ineed help lol
> so go ahead guys , let me have it , who's first 2buck,capt?lol


I disagree with Sir Mudslingr

Rolling the tapes is the most important thing with the angle tapes, weather with the cheaper tin heads or the expensive ones. There's no such thing as over rolling them. The roller sets the tape yes, but it also spreads the mud evenly behind the tape, and omits any possible air pockets/dry tapes. And the most major thing it does, it leaves a build up of mud at the edges of the tape, so when you run your angle head (wiper) it coats over your tape. So now when you go to flush/glaze your angle tapes (2nd coat), you only need a tight coat to finish your angles now. That's why the mechanical heads, the manufacturers recommend a 3.5 then a 2,2.5 or 3" to finish (your choice). To quote the Captain,"most hand tapers can't get past how little mud is involved with the angles".... b/c their still hung up on coating/loading everything heavy when it comes to the angles.

So, make sure your mud is runny, once your tape is set/in place with the roller, roll the [email protected] out of it, put some muscle into it. Your wiper should be some what of a light pass, one pass is excellent, 2 is acceptable. (most times horizontals will take more than one pass(b/c of bevells) while uprights should be one){kind of}

I know your running a banjo, but try to make your upright tape a perfect cut, so it always touches the ceiling. I call it the BUDDY TAPE when training guys. We roll the horizontals, then install the uprights last. It helps to hide any issues with your horizontals, if they were too short for example, and it aids in the finish of your 3 ways. It puts a system or a order to your finish of the 3 ways. Hence the name buddy tape.

Here's some pics to aid you when you go to flush/glaze your angles now.

We go 2.5 DM to install, I like how it floats, and to be honest, it looks like [email protected] at the edge, it can leave spit lines, but with a good roll, you get a high amount of coverage with mud over the tape. Then with a modified 3.5 tin flusher, that coats really tight, we get our finish. (there's other ways too !!!)

So in 1st pic, theres a 2.5 DM roll and wipe left to dry, then I have nail spotted the one side of the angle tape. Then in the 2nd pic I have removed the mud (I'm nail spotting the edge of the angle) If I went around to all my angles and did that, they would pass. But of coarse that would take to long, so I use a flusher/glazer to do this. I hope you under stand what I'm trying to explain here. I'm not saying a super tight coat neither, but you want your glaze/flush to be as minimal as possible. The goldie locks theory. Don't load the [email protected] out of your angles, the installation of the tapes is very important IMO:whistling2:

So now when it comes to your sanding, you need only to sand the edge, keep away from the point of the angle (and the edge of the tape it self). That you check with a light, and sponge it, IF!!!!!! it needs it (the point):yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we use banjo and we would call the buddy tape the standup. We likke to make sure the 3rd tape is perfect(the one after standup) all tapes should be cut well but as long as 1 or 2 of corner tapes are good that should be Ok. With banjo I like to tighten up the flow on angles so theyre not so messy and you get more mileage out of it. We add another piece of tape at closure where tape exits banjo to leesen the floe of mud. No messy corners or messy floors or extra mud on wall,just perfect angle. It has tooken us many years to master mud flow on all tools but thats the secret to angles,mud consistency and amount. We use small head 1rst..then bigger...then done. (tapetech)


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

gotmud said:


> today I ran angles , taped with homax , rolled with corner roller (thanks pa rocker), glazed with 2" angle head (thanks capt sheetrock)
> some of them came out perfect , and some of them the head had a lot of drag .
> I am so confused . I normally don't post pics of my work but I think I Ineed help lol
> so go ahead guys , let me have it , who's first 2buck,capt?lol


 #rd pic looks like you may have wanted to flat tape or prefill,looks like it took a deep fill at crease. Might try pickin your corner sooner also. Practice makes perfect


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

muttbucket said:


> cleaning tools- what a bother I'll let mine go for a week or so usually inside an empty mud box liner in an empty box. If they get a little crusty, doesn't matter. Won't splash around, won't be a blight on your front porch, When I'm good and ready I take them all in the shower with me. That;'s right, I shower with my tools. Warm water will clean it all but the tube. For that I usually just blow it out on some part of the farm ya won't see. Dont use oil based lube on them silicone for rubber- I usually leave them dry as I use them ofter. Look at any of em right now you won't find a speck of dried mud up in there. Hasn't always been that way...


HAHAHA! i shower with my banjo!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate all your responses and will keep at it :thumbsup: when I can get my angles lookin as good as Moores box work I will post more


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I disagree with Sir Mudslingr
> 
> Rolling the tapes is the most important thing with the angle tapes, weather with the cheaper tin heads or the expensive ones. There's no such thing as over rolling them.


I agree 2buck. I just meant that sometimes rolling excessively can cause the mud to become gummy especially if in a warm environment. Dipping the roller in fresh mud or water can help avoid this too.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate all your responses and will keep at it :thumbsup: when I can get my angles lookin as good as Moores box work I will post more


 I've been struggling with angle too, but I noticed a video by Columbiatapingtools on youtube showing how to adjust the side blades on an angle head to alow greater mud flow..I checked mine and found they were fairly tight so opened them right up and the experience is totally different. Before I'd need extremely running mud to get it to flow out of the angle box and half of it would end up on the floor, now I can pretty much use the same mud I use in my flat boxes. The angle heads were almost unuseable before adjusting the side blades


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> I've been struggling with angle too, but I noticed a video by Columbiatapingtools on youtube showing how to adjust the side blades on an angle head to alow greater mud flow..I checked mine and found they were fairly tight so opened them right up and the experience is totally different. Before I'd need extremely running mud to get it to flow out of the angle box and half of it would end up on the floor, now I can pretty much use the same mud I use in my flat boxes. The angle heads were almost unuseable before adjusting the side blades


A tiny bit on the adjustment goes a long way doesn't it, half a flies d!ck can make all the difference. Something I learnt is make sure your surface that you are measuring off is actually perfectly flat.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> make sure your surface that you are measuring off is actually perfectly flat.


That the hard bit eh.
It would be easy for Moore he could just use one of his hand finished flats.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Alot of good ideas and techniques in this thread, for sure.

We all figure things out in our own ways.

Some like bigger than smaller(me), some don't

One thing to consider, if your just getting started with angleheads or flushers. If you pull it and the edges are not full(wavy), you either don't have enough mud behind the tape, or you are pulling an anglehead TOO big for the mud you have behind the tape!!!!! (that sounds redundant). If your using a zooka, go to a smaller head. If your using a banjo,,, open it up abit to get more mud out. If your trying to run the head back and forth over the angle in an attempt to spread mud that is NOT there,,,, you ain't gonna be happy !!!!!

I know some of you guys are struggling to get tools, but once you have a mudrunner,,,, you can cover ANY tape with ANY size head and get it smooth and full. Thats why we end up getting a runner.

Read this post twice,,, cause I ain't drunk tonight,,,,, I was earlier,,, but I got over it!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

And another thing!!!!!!

Timing has ALOT to do with it,,, the longer the mud sits on the wall,, the tacky-er it gets. Get to it as FAST as you can,, reasonably.

The thicker the mud,,, the sooner it gets tacky. (run it as thin as you can handle it)

In other words,,,, try running just a corner or two and then the head,,,,,,, next try running the whole room and then the head,,,, till ya figure out how far "ahead" you can tape. (weather and temp WILL play into this)


Time for another beer!!!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://youtu.be/UCuqH1h7MxQ 

Only the 2nd time I've used it so..


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Not Bad Moore - Not Bad - practice makes perfect.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/UCuqH1h7MxQ
> 
> Only the 2nd time I've used it so..


You picked up on the boxes faster than me. The guy who taught me kept saying to me "Your suppose to be the horse pulling the wagon, not the other way around" it took me a few houses to get them mastered, or some what mastered

One trick, like when you got near the pot light. is to just stop walking and hit the brake, that way you can work into your pot light,,,, or windows, doors, butts to flats etc...... So think about that down the road, ,,, Just hit the brake and stop walking. You end up incorporating your body into your work, rather than just your arms. Oh, you will notice it lifts the wheels when you do that, so you can get closer in on things.

Your doing great, now isn't that better than climbing up and down, machines are like hiring a second guy.

Oh, and watch out when you play music in your vids, you tube don't like that. it's a copy right thing, sorta like stealing a logo, or something like that:whistling2:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> A tiny bit on the adjustment goes a long way doesn't it, half a flies d!ck can make all the difference. Something I learnt is make sure your surface that you are measuring off is actually perfectly flat.


I use an inch thick hunk of glass.....I never dreamed such a tiny adjustment would make so much of a difference.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> I use an inch thick hunk of glass.....I never dreamed such a tiny adjustment would make so much of a difference.


I first used the glass out of an old 500w halogen light but it turns out it was buckled, 18mm MDF does the trick for me, I tried the 3.5" head at 0.015" but that was just a bit too tight so I've gone back to 0.020".


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/UCuqH1h7MxQ
> 
> Only the 2nd time I've used it so..


I just run straight over the pot lights if the blade is wider than the hole, word of advice if you do that.....Don't stand under the box, you'll know why when you try it :whistling2:
Liked the music :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/UCuqH1h7MxQ
> 
> Only the 2nd time I've used it so..



well done Moore.:thumbsup:
Like 2Buck was saying hit the brake, when it lifts the wheels you can treat the box blade as a trowel.:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sweet Moore, Fun init, 10% the effort and time of hand finishing for a better result, Most autotools are like that.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

moore said:


> http://youtu.be/UCuqH1h7MxQ
> 
> Only the 2nd time I've used it so..


I love the background music, The White Stripes Ball and biscuit. Good music like that will be very helpful in the running of the flat box.:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Not Bad Moore - Not Bad - practice makes perfect.


 Awesome. I wish I could figure out posting vids. You are definitly on the right path. As mentioned you just sweep over the cans and boxes when the wheels allow and get out from under the hole. Put that pump on that bench sittin there,less bending:yes:. Good job man:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> Awesome. I wish I could figure out posting vids. You are definitly on the right path. As mentioned you just sweep over the cans and boxes when the wheels allow and get out from under the hole. Put that pump on that bench sittin there,less bending:yes:. Good job man:thumbsup:


It's not that hard really. Takes forever to upload.
I did It without asking the kids for any help. :yes:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it's awesome to see someone who so rightly deserves the benefits of the tools starting to get them. i'm just a tool whore with a closet full of tools not making me any money all i use these days is my framing belt and my skillsaw. i don't mind that. it's just i was only starting to get the hang of taping tools.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I first used the glass out of an old 500w halogen light but it turns out it was buckled, 18mm MDF does the trick for me, I tried the 3.5" head at 0.015" but that was just a bit too tight so I've gone back to 0.020".


My 3.5 was at around 0.010" or less...I just assumed when I bought them they'd be prefectly adjusted and never knew you had to have a certain "rock" to them


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Sorry I didn't post on this yesterday,,, but I had family down for the holiday,,,ya know,,,,,,"it was the FIGHT before Christmas"

Dayum sure looks good Moore,,,,, I think you got it WAY faster than I did,,LOL

Question is,,,,,,,,,,,, Do ya like it?????????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Sorry I didn't post on this yesterday,,, but I had family down for the holiday,,,ya know,,,,,,"it was the FIGHT before Christmas"
> 
> Dayum sure looks good Moore,,,,, I think you got it WAY faster than I did,,LOL
> 
> Question is,,,,,,,,,,,, Do ya like it?????????


I f/n love It !! ,And can't wait to use it.
I tape much faster now ...... I look forward to the block coat :yes:.
The break Is the hard part. I WILL block in all my seams with this box on every job here on out ..:thumbsup: [hey.. even the whif was impressed and that aint easy] that means more tools!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> I f/n love It !! ,And can't wait to use it.
> I tape much faster now ...... I look forward to the block coat :yes:.
> The break Is the hard part. I WILL block in all my seams with this box on every job here on out ..:thumbsup: [hey.. even the whif was impressed and that aint easy] that means more tools!!!!


If ya got the wifey on your side,,,your home-free man,,,,, the sky's the limit!!!!!!

Try this Moore,,,, if you don't have another box,,,, pick you out like a walk in closet or something,,,, run it the second time with the same box,,, just move over a 1/2" to avoid a "hard" edge. Not the BEST way,,, but hey,,,it works purty good. Till ya talk her into another box,,,lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I f/n love It !! ,And can't wait to use it.
> I tape much faster now ...... I look forward to the block coat :yes:.
> The break Is the hard part. I WILL block in all my seams with this box on every job here on out ..:thumbsup: [hey.. even the whif was impressed and that aint easy] that means more tools!!!!



Maybe you up for a name change Machineman Moore

wonder how you will be with an Auto-Taper


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Maybe you up for a name change Machineman Moore
> 
> wonder how you will be with an Auto-Taper


I'm good with the boxes for now Joe.. Angle heads next:yes: 
I'm a kiwi taper [hot mud] To be honest ...not sure If I have enough years left to master a zooka.. The Homax banjo looks moore my speed...not that I wouldn't pick up a bazooka and give it a try .. Giving the chance..
Hell! If I had $1,200 to throw down ..You guys would get a real youtube treat...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It's an addiction !


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like you have mastered the boxes already - that was quick. Do you only have the short handle? I have never used one but like the feel of the extendable in my hands.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a 46'' handle Mudshark [thanks ta capt] had a time with it on wall seams...no problem with ceilings though...I got this short handle used it today for the first time on the sidewall seams ,,worked like a dream...It has no break.. That was my problem with the 46 I wasn't holding the break correctly .. 2buck told me what I was doing wrong..


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> It's an addiction !


Sure you can get your fix by just running the box, but you need to run your whole finish with the machine system for the maximum rush.:yes: You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been using a TT extender handle for years ( I am on my third, wore two out). A few months ago I got a DM short handle. I have not used the extender on the walls since. I LOVE THE SHORT HANDLE. It gives you alot more control, it doesnt foul up in hallways & toilets, and it is easier on the body.:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have been using a TT extender handle for years ( I am on my third, wore two out). A few months ago I got a DM short handle. I have not used the extender on the walls since. I LOVE THE SHORT HANDLE. It gives you alot more control, it doesnt foul up in hallways & toilets, and it is easier on the body.:thumbup:


It was much easier for me to handle up to windows ,and doors. 
I can see It working well with scaffold work..I don't regret buying It..
Seems easy to load the box with the short handle on too.. But that adjustable ball has got to go..It's just in the way.Not sure what it's meant for :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not sure about the ball either Moore. I have found that I use the push pull method with the short handle. You use your hand closest to the box as a pivot point and pull the handle with the other hand. Using this method applies pressure to the box without having to push hard. I hope that I have eplained it properly.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I know what ya mean..My right hand is on the elbow .If I could get that ball into that elbow It could serve a purpose..


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

*Drywall Master Short Handle*

I don't know if you guy's know this but...

If you take the handle out of the plate that attaches to the box, the hollow end of it is threaded. An angle head ball will screw right into it. If you have a house with alot of those little closets in the halls and such, this may make it easier for glazing angles in them. The 4 wheel roller will also screw into this but, I didn't care for the feel of it on the short handle so, I used a rol-plow to set the tapes in the closet angles and then glazed them with an angle head on the short box handle. Some will say that I should be able to glaze with the rol-plow but, with the long handle on it, I was not fully satisfied with the end result in small closets.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

moore said:


> I'm good with the boxes for now Joe.. Angle heads next:yes:
> I'm a kiwi taper [hot mud] To be honest ...not sure If I have enough years left to master a zooka.. The Homax banjo looks moore my speed...not that I wouldn't pick up a bazooka and give it a try .. Giving the chance..
> Hell! If I had $1,200 to throw down ..You guys would get a real youtube treat...


 I could sell u a blueline taper for £200 plus postage!! Had it now for 19 years and still a great machine! Same as his 1!!(cant remember who bought 1 on this site) I need 2 check back for posts on it I have 4 now and 1 has not came out of the box yet:blink: So if u want it let me know:thumbup: No sh*t its a good machine or i would give u ur money back and u can keep the thing! But then again i have a newer quick disconect head blueline gun that brandon is sortin me out on a part for it,i would sell for £300 plus postage as the 1 in the box is the same gun but never seen filler yet! Tapes fly on with the gun and hotmud not so much a problem when u can take the head of it in 2 mins!:thumbsup:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> I do that too! after I 10" box and 2nd coat the beads, then I do angles:thumbsup:


 When doing this method. how long do you have to wait to do the angles? Do the seams and butts need to be completely dry or can ya do it the same day? I am going to the darkside starting Mon. I have the angles down and the nail spotter. Time to get the boxes out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the 7'' box Capt,, And the goodies. Your A kool guy!!:thumbsup:
Replacing the blade looks easy enough A caveman could do It,, So I should do ok. 

It took me a moment to figure out what that black thing was:blink:
My whif asked what Is that thing ? I said..OH that's A ,,,UH,,UH ,,A,,OH!! A knife holder thingy for knife checking the ceiling seams ! 

I got a speck to tape out this weekend ,,so I'll get to use the boxes next week ..Looking foward to trying out the 7'' ,,,And I'll do like ya told me.. ..I don't care what they say about ya..Thanks man!!!!!


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Yes, Capt is all right in my book too, still using the 2" columbia :thumbsup:
after I got it back from the repair shop lol, thought I would adjust it myself lol wife said your not doin that anymore lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Thanks for the 7'' box Capt,, And the goodies. Your A kool guy!!Replacing the blade looks easy enough A caveman could do It,, So I should do ok.
> 
> It took me a moment to figure out what that black thing was:blink:My whif asked what Is that thing ? I said..OH that's A ,,,UH,,UH ,,A,,OH!! A knife holder thingy for knife checking the ceiling seams !
> 
> I got a speck to tape out this weekend ,,so I'll get to use the boxes next week ..Looking foward to trying out the 7'' ,,,And I'll do like ya told me.. ..I don't care what they say about ya..Thanks man!!!!!


Glad ya like it moore,,, ya got to ALWAYS have a stock answer when your ole lady asks ya what for!!!! You dropped the ball that time,,,heehee. I did tell ya to check out that thread,,,:whistling2:

I have a 7" on one that I use to wipe tape with, a 10" on one that I wipe behind the 8" box and a 12" on one I wipe behind the 10" box with. You can switch knives on the same one,,, but its easier to have one for each purpose.:yes:,,PS, I buy the stainless knives from blowes for that tool,,,,cause they don't rust,,,and since your using boxes,,,, the knife is not the big deal it used to be.

Let us know how you like the springs,, since you'r already are using a box with out em.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> Yes, Capt is all right in my book too, still using the 2" columbia :thumbsup:
> after I got it back from the repair shop lol, thought I would adjust it myself lol wife said your not doin that anymore lol


 Man,, sorry you had to get it fixed,,,,I thought it was working fine,,,LOL

I should probbly check this stuff before I ship it,,,huh????:yes:

Sometimes it comes to this,,,, after you run this stuff awhile,,, you can handle it, whereas, someone just getting started,,,NEEDS it to be RIGHT.

I will address this in the future.:thumbup:

Hope its doing okay for ya now tho,,, If it ain't,,,send Aaron a pm,,he designed it, and he will tell ya how to get it right. :yes:

Happy tapeing Bro


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Good on ya Capt, I take my hat off to people who do that sort of thing :thumbsup:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Man,, sorry you had to get it fixed,,,,I thought it was working fine,,,LOL
> 
> I should probbly check this stuff before I ship it,,,huh????:yes:
> 
> ...


It WAS working fine, let's just say I tried to fix what wasn't broke lol stupid newbie!
It works great and I love it, hope be starting my next basement after first of the year then maybe I can post a new vid and redeem myself a bit lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

gotmud said:


> It WAS working fine, let's just say I tried to fix what wasn't broke lol stupid newbie!
> It works great and I love it, hope be starting my next basement after first of the year then maybe I can post a new vid and redeem myself a bit lol


Time to wax abit mushy here,,,(you'al know that ain't my style)

Today is my b-day, Truth is, its about over for me,,,just ain't got it anymore. I guess the reason I spend so much time on here, is that I hope I can inspire some of you guys to get out of the box and try something new.

I know I am abit rough(okay,,,really rough) but thats just the way it is round here,,, thats the way we talk to each-other. I figure anybody that does this for a living has ALREADY put their "big boy" pants on.

Haveing said all that,,,,,, 

QUIT ACTING LIKE I'M A NEAT GUY !!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm the same ole prevert I always was!!!! okay?????:yes:


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Time to wax abit mushy here,,,(you'al know that ain't my style)
> 
> Today is my b-day, Truth is, its about over for me,,,just ain't got it anymore. I guess the reason I spend so much time on here, is that I hope I can inspire some of you guys to get out of the box and try something new.
> 
> ...


Happy B-Day Capt. And you can say what you want, this site wouldn't be the same without you! I can't explain how much I have learned just from studying your posts you have truly inspired me! And i know many others on here feel the same now go have a drink for your bday you dirty ole perv lol :happybday:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You da man Captain :thumbsup: Happy Birthday


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Capt.!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> You da man Captain :thumbsup: Happy Birthday


 What do I mean,,,,??????

Its my b-day, I took the ole lady out to dinner,,,,now she's passed out on the couch!!!!!! For Christmas I got 3 flannel shirts and a pieace of arse, and all 4 of em were two sizes too big!!!!!

And you guys wonder why I'm so grouchy !!!!!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> What do I mean,,,,??????
> 
> Its my b-day, I took the ole lady out to dinner,,,,now she's passed out on the couch!!!!!! For Christmas I got 3 flannel shirts and a pieace of arse, and all 4 of em were two sizes too big!!!!!
> 
> And you guys wonder why I'm so grouchy !!!!!


:lol::lol: Good one Capt - Happy Birfday.:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Happy birthday Capt.!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rn4ffX2a9Q&feature=related


 Thanks for the song Rick,,,, its a good'ern,,, and like it says,,,I'll be this way till my dying day!!!:yes:

Not a bad thing !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Time to wax abit mushy here,,,(you'al know that ain't my style)
> 
> Today is my b-day,


i thought I'd go easy on you and not copy your whole post 

Happy Birthday Mr. Capt sir:thumbsup: 

When you get really old and croak on us, can I take your spot as cantankerous old coot?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Slim your new avatar is looking much much better. :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Slim your new avatar is looking much much better. :yes:


:whistling2::whistling2:Just the good ol' boys.....never meanin' no harm":whistling2::whistling2:

I'd say that yours looks good too, but mine looks way better.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Here ya go Moore, running seams on a 12'6" ish cathedral ceiling, from the floor.

https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...s/5692884836437451665?authkey=CNHI76q-rquVtwE :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

fr8train said:


> Here ya go Moore, running seams on a 12'6" ish cathedral ceiling, from the floor.
> 
> https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...s/5692884836437451665?authkey=CNHI76q-rquVtwE :thumbup:


 ouch:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Glad ya like it moore,,, ya got to ALWAYS have a stock answer when your ole lady asks ya what for!!!! You dropped the ball that time,,,heehee. I did tell ya to check out that thread,,,:whistling2:
> 
> I have a 7" on one that I use to wipe tape with, a 10" on one that I wipe behind the 8" box and a 12" on one I wipe behind the 10" box with. You can switch knives on the same one,,, but its easier to have one for each purpose.:yes:,,PS, I buy the stainless knives from blowes for that tool,,,,cause they don't rust,,,and since your using boxes,,,, the knife is not the big deal it used to be.
> 
> Let us know how you like the springs,, since you'r already are using a box with out em.


 Worked great for me CAPT. Didn't see a huge difference springs no springs..The springs brought the plate back that made it easier to fill..Still green on the pros @ cons ..I would like to thank you ALL for making what I do for A living fun again... and productive !!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> Worked great for me CAPT. Didn't see a huge difference springs no springs..The springs brought the plate back that made it easier to fill..Still green on the pros @ cons ..I would like to thank you ALL for making what I do for A living fun again... and productive !!


 so it would be a safe bet to say you like the machine tools...huh buddy!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> so it would be a safe bet to say you like the machine tools...huh buddy!!!!!


 hooked!!!


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

moore said:


> hooked!!!


 yeah there pretty sweet to use they do make the day intresting


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks like you got er down pat Moore, and have a nice strait line. Lots of times you see box jobs where they wander a bit, yours dont! :thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Moore, Want to borrow a bazooka?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hey Moore, Want to borrow a bazooka?


 you better give him a video camera to because i want to see this in action...:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Can somebody wipe tapes behind Moore on the bazooka AND run a video camera?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Looks like you got er down pat Moore, and have a nice strait line. Lots of times you see box jobs where they wander a bit, yours dont! :thumbsup:


If I don't see box work wander a bit, thats when I question the box work. 8 foot walls are fairly straight forward, but when dealing with 9 or 10 foot walls or higher, thats where I see things dip and dive more, the walls are more out of whack. Ceilings with pre-manufactured trusses are the worst:yes:
You half to read what the shoulders are doing:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Hey Moore, Want to borrow a bazooka?


 LOL!!!! That thing looks scarey.. been checking em out on ebay ,,, Think I'll go angle heads next ...baby steps...:thumbsup:
How about I come up there ,,and you tool school me...got some slow time in March...


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> If I don't see box work wander a bit, thats when I question the box work. 8 foot walls are fairly straight forward, but when dealing with 9 or 10 foot walls or higher, thats where I see things dip and dive more, the walls are more out of whack. Ceilings with pre-manufactured trusses are the worst:yes:
> You half to read what the shoulders are doing:yes:


 correct my friend


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> If I don't see box work wander a bit, thats when I question the box work. 8 foot walls are fairly straight forward, but when dealing with 9 or 10 foot walls or higher, thats where I see things dip and dive more, the walls are more out of whack. Ceilings with pre-manufactured trusses are the worst:yes:
> You half to read what the shoulders are doing:yes:


 YOU have no idea what I have to deal with ....You really don't!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> LOL!!!! That thing looks scarey.. been checking em out on ebay ,,, Think I'll go angle heads next ...baby steps...:thumbsup:
> How about I come up there ,,and you tool school me...got some slow time in March...


You never know,you might be a natural. Any time you want to come up let me know. 

We'll start you off spotting screws and cleaning floors.:jester:

Are you gonna try 7" 10" boxing that job?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You never know,you might be a natural. Any time you want to come up let me know.
> 
> We'll start you off spotting screws and cleaning floors.:jester:


Does that mean I get a promotion? and get to do real work!:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Does that mean I get a promotion? and get to do real work!:whistling2:


Gee, and I was going to say, "don't go Moore" poor little PA Rocker junior would get replaced:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Fr8train can run the video camera !:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> Worked great for me CAPT. Didn't see a huge difference springs no springs..The springs brought the plate back that made it easier to fill..Still green on the pros @ cons ..I would like to thank you ALL for making what I do for A living fun again... and productive !!


 Looks good Rick,,, Glad to see it's got a good home. Its a DM,, they make a good box, no doubt,,, its tough. 

One thing to remember,,,, the rubber gasket will begin to drag as the mud begins to dry on the box,during use. Keep it wet. If your a pureist,,,use water,,,, If you want to wet it once and be done with it,,, spray it from the back with WD-40,,won't stick the rest of the day. A stickin,dragging gasket is a REAL be-acht !!!!

If ya take the notion to try a zooka,,,, let me know. I can drive up there ,bring one up, and show ya the basics on one of your houses(I don't have to stand behind it,,,LOL)

It would be Kool to meet another DWT member in person,,,(but then again, you could tell the rest of em just what a REAL hack I am):yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Looks good Rick,,, Glad to see it's got a good home. Its a DM,, they make a good box, no doubt,,, its tough.
> 
> One thing to remember,,,, the rubber gasket will begin to drag as the mud begins to dry on the box,during use. Keep it wet. If your a pureist,,,use water,,,, If you want to wet it once and be done with it,,, spray it from the back with WD-40,,won't stick the rest of the day. A stickin,dragging gasket is a REAL be-acht !!!!
> 
> ...


On behalf of the other members of DWT, we demand you accept this deal

Rockin Moore rocker:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Looks good Rick,,, Glad to see it's got a good home. Its a DM,, they make a good box, no doubt,,, its tough.
> 
> One thing to remember,,,, the rubber gasket will begin to drag as the mud begins to dry on the box,during use. Keep it wet. If your a pureist,,,use water,,,, If you want to wet it once and be done with it,,, spray it from the back with WD-40,,won't stick the rest of the day. A stickin,dragging gasket is a REAL be-acht !!!!
> 
> ...


 But then you'll find out what a hack I am !!! That's not fair!
I said the zooka looks scary ...never said I Was scared of It!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Looks good Rick,,, Glad to see it's got a good home. Its a DM,, they make a good box, no doubt,,, its tough.
> 
> One thing to remember,,,, the rubber gasket will begin to drag as the mud begins to dry on the box,during use. Keep it wet. If your a pureist,,,use water,,,, If you want to wet it once and be done with it,,, spray it from the back with WD-40,,won't stick the rest of the day. A stickin,dragging gasket is a REAL be-acht !!!!
> 
> ...


 110 BOARDS in the house [garage too cold ta start till weekend] blocked in all the seams within an hour... otherwise ,,would have taken me 1/2 day..at the most..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> 110 BOARDS in the house [garage too cold ta start till weekend] blocked in all the seams within an hour... otherwise ,,would have taken me 1/2 day..at the most..


 Ya know,,, tools ain't perfect,,,,,,but it IS kinda hard to argue with them kinda results!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> But then you'll find out what a hack I am !!! That's not fair!
> I said the zooka looks scary ...never said I Was scared of It!


 Look how scary women are,,, and ya got one of them !!!!!!!:yes:


----------

